# Help needed in finding a paint stripping service in Surrey



## Mcluma (20 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I have about 10 oak doors to re-finish, they are about 100 years old and over the years they have become very dark )refinish/smoking/grease etc

We would like to restore them to a light oak, (we have done some test and the bare wood is very light)

Does anybody know of a good paint dipping service in Surrey, and what kind of price do we look at per door

Many thanks for the replies


----------



## oakfield (20 Sep 2010)

My father in law does door stripping, but as far as I know he doesn't dip oak doors - they have to be stripped by hand.

If he dips a door it costs £25 +vat but obviously if it's done by hand it will cost a bit more than that.


----------



## Mcluma (21 Sep 2010)

I just had a quote for arround 40 per door, that is dipped, but they still recon you have to put a two way component on afterwoods, to get the remaining off


----------



## Mcluma (21 Sep 2010)

My wife is taking today two doors down to him to see what can be done

One simple white painted door, and one is a varnished oak door

The downstairs doors are all oak and the upstairs are white painted (i think pine doors, but they are much heavier then pine, but it isn't oak)

the upstairs ones will remain white, but they have been repainted a lot of times, so the best is to start with a new fresh coat of paint on the door

I was actually thinking of spraying them, now iam not very good at this, so is there anybody who can recommand a good company/person who can spraypaint my doors in the woking/guildford area


----------



## hawkeye48 (22 Sep 2010)

There is a place in Guildford on the Worplesdon road coming into guildford. As you pass the traffick light at the Worplesdon road and Stoughton crossroads they are about half a mile down the hill on the left.

I asked about doing a dining room table and they quoted £60.00. Also said that some of the joint may come loose as well through the dipping.

You cant miss it as there a lot of doors stacked up outside


----------



## Mcluma (23 Sep 2010)

That is the one we dropped it off-

I hope to collect them next week (they need a week to dry)


----------

